# Looking for land for sale



## Lisaree70 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi, I'm looking for 1-3 acres of land for sale in North Alabama. Owner financing would be an added bonus for my husband and I. Please share any info you have.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

__





Alabama Land for Sale Up To 5 Acres - 4,944 Listings | Land and Farm


Find Alabama land for sale up to 5 acres. View photos, research land, search and filter more than 4,944 listings | Land and Farm




www.landandfarm.com





On "Land and Farm", you can change the search filters to suit your needs, and look in other states also.


----------



## NEAlabama (Sep 30, 2014)

Any specific area? Do you want a house or just land? We have property in the far NE corner of Alabama. You can PM me for more info.


----------



## Lisaree70 (Jan 24, 2021)

It doesn't matter really if there is a house on the land or if it's just land. I'm looking for it to be in the Lawrence County or Morgan County areas.


----------

